# Prelude and Fugue in Bb Minor



## aszkid (May 12, 2013)

Hello!

I've been disconnected for a while, but not in vain (at least i hope so). I've been listening to lots of music, writing lots of horribly bad stuff, and then writing some just bad stuff, which is good enough for me to feel a certain warmth for it.

I started this little thing today, i intended it to be just a prelude, but in the middle of it a theme that would make a nice fugue appeared and i started it right off; a three-voice fugue, that is (at least an attempt of it). The prelude takes some contrapunctual freedom but i tried to avoid as much as i could parallel fifths and octaves in the fugue. Again, may holy Bach pardon my aberrational counterpoint.

Anyways, here you have it. Be careful with the volume, the new version of Musescore does some weird stuff.


----------



## aszkid (May 12, 2013)

Forgot to say, the prelude theme is most certainly some Bach prelude of fugue from the Well Tempered Clavier, but i have not been able to find it.


----------

